# Wild camp spots in UK?



## 107508 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hellow! 

Im looking for some information about wild camping in UK. The thing is, that me and two friends are planning a visit to the Wales WRC. And since we are students and dont have a lot of money we want to sleep in the UK as cheeply as possible. :lol: We have never been to the UK before and we would really appreciate a few pointers. What is the best route from Dover to Swansea and where can we sleep on the way there? How is the situation with camps, are they still opened in late november, early december? Do you think there is anything else i should know about travelling in the UK?

Regards, Jaka


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The best way will probably be via the M4 motorway but avoid London. You can sleep inotorway service areas but be careful. It may be better to travel on A roads and look for large laybys where lorries are using to overnight.
It is a long time since I have been to any rallies,but we could stop close to a special stage and rest you may still be able to do so. A lot of campsites close for the Winter after the end of October.
Try the Camping and Caravanning Club website and it may help you to identify campsites in th area you want. I would think that a private campsite may be willing ti accommodate you. 
Good luck and enjoy your stay and the rally.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The M25 is a very busy motorway we find driving back from Dover on a Sunday is best.

Have a look at:

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk./


----------

